# X-Men: Days of Future Past



## Kramodlog (May 24, 2014)

It was a fun movie to watch. The best of the X-Men franchise, that is for sure. It does suffer from a plot being driven by stupid choices made by important characters once or twice, and some dialogues aren't up to the talent of some of the actors (the Fassbender-Lawrence confrontation comes to mind), but overall it is a great flick with a stunning end handled mastefully by Michael Fassbender. 

Stay until the end of the credits for a bonus scene. Age of Apocalypse is gonna be awesome! 

Edit: Since when can Kitty Pride help peopel travel through time?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> It was a fun movie to watch. The best of the X-Men franchise, that is for sure. It does suffer from a plot being driven by stupid choices made by important characters once or twice, and some dialogues aren't up to the talent of some of the actors (the Fassbender-Lawrence confrontation comes to mind), but overall it is a great flick with a stunning end handled mastefully by Michael Fassbender.
> 
> Stay until the end of the credits for a bonus scene. Age of Apocalypse is gonna be awesome!



I'll be seeing it later on tonight. 



> Edit: Since when can Kitty Pride help peopel travel through time?



You've ruined the entire movie for me!!!


----------



## Kramodlog (May 24, 2014)

I ruined it right from the start! Mouahahahahaha!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 24, 2014)

There's a special place in hell for people like you. It's run by ORCs.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 24, 2014)

Saw it last night. Pretty good. I liked Quicksilver. I liked Jennifer Lawrence, but I don't think she could pull off the sexy badass Mystique. Overall, very good movie.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 24, 2014)

Yeah, Lawrence isn't Rebecca Romijn-Stamos.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 24, 2014)

Nope, not at all. There is something about Rebecca Romijn. I can't see the Lawrence Mystique growing into the Romijn Mystique. Sh doesn't capture the same badass feel to her.


----------



## delericho (May 24, 2014)

Yep, just back from seeing it. Great film - the best of the series since X-Men 2.


----------



## trappedslider (May 25, 2014)

delericho said:


> Yep, just back from seeing it. Great film - the best of the series since X-Men 2.



 Yup, It looks like they get the X-men movies back on track


----------



## Raunalyn (May 25, 2014)

Well, since it's getting such glowing reviews from all of you, I think I might actually have to go see it.


----------



## Nellisir (May 25, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Edit: Since when can Kitty Pride help peopel travel through time?



Since they decided not to introduce yet another character, one that would need MAJOR continuity work to fit into the movies, to be the macguffin. At least Kitty Pryde a) was the original time traveler in the original storyline, and b) the explanation (which I never heard, so maybe I made up) that she can phase people's consciousness through time as well as through solid objects makes sense for about two seconds, which is 1.5 seconds longer than anything else. (Colossus: I smash people through time...I think. They never wake up.)

Can you imagine the nightmare that Rachel Summers-Grey would create as a movie character? She's the daughter of two dead characters, with no prior movie existence, with copycatted powers, a messed up backstory, and only there to shove the plot along.

Having Kitty do it is deus ex machina, but it's better than any other alternative.


----------



## trappedslider (May 25, 2014)

Nellisir said:


> Since they decided not to introduce yet another character, one that would need MAJOR continuity work to fit into the movies, to be the macguffin. At least Kitty Pryde a) was the original time traveler in the original storyline, and b) the explanation (which I never heard, so maybe I made up) that she can phase people's consciousness through time as well as through solid objects makes sense for about two seconds, which is 1.5 seconds longer than anything else. (Colossus: I smash people through time...I think. They never wake up.)
> 
> Can you imagine the nightmare that Rachel Summers-Grey would create as a movie character? She's the daughter of two dead characters, with no prior movie existence, with copycatted powers, a messed up backstory, and only there to shove the plot along.
> 
> Having Kitty do it is deus ex machina, but it's better than any other alternative.




It also deals with the fact that kitty wasn't even alive in '73


----------



## Kramodlog (May 25, 2014)

Nellisir said:


> Since they decided not to introduce yet another character, one that would need MAJOR continuity work to fit into the movies, to be the macguffin. At least Kitty Pryde a) was the original time traveler in the original storyline, and b) the explanation (which I never heard, so maybe I made up) that she can phase people's consciousness through time as well as through solid objects makes sense for about two seconds, which is 1.5 seconds longer than anything else. (Colossus: I smash people through time...I think. They never wake up.)
> 
> Can you imagine the nightmare that Rachel Summers-Grey would create as a movie character? She's the daughter of two dead characters, with no prior movie existence, with copycatted powers, a messed up backstory, and only there to shove the plot along.
> 
> Having Kitty do it is deus ex machina, but it's better than any other alternative.



So it is not a comic book thing. Cool. I figured that one out.


----------



## Nellisir (May 25, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> It also deals with the fact that kitty wasn't even alive in '73



Well, they could have had Rachel shove Wolverine back instead of shoving Kitty back.



			
				goldomark said:
			
		

> So it is not a comic book thing. Cool. I figured that one out.




Nope, not a comic book thing. Ask again next year.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 25, 2014)

Wow, a real butthurt precog!


----------



## trappedslider (May 25, 2014)

Nellisir said:


> Well, they could have had Rachel shove Wolverine back instead of shoving Kitty back.
> .




But then you get into that whole nightmare, they could have also done what the cartoon of the 90s did..shove Bishop back in time psychically instead of just mentally. Shrugs I'm guessing they felt this was the best way to do it. 

I guess they plan to leave the Summer's ( pun intended) alone until Cable shows up for Apocalypse.....


During an interview this past week, Patrick Stewart was talking about a take they did in which he says  the reason why Wolverine is going back is that he forgot to turn off the gas 35 years ago.  I hope they include that on the DVD along with other takes of that line.


----------



## Nellisir (May 25, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> But then you get into that whole nightmare, they could have also done what the cartoon of the 90s did..shove Bishop back in time psychically instead of just mentally. Shrugs I'm guessing they felt this was the best way to do it.



Yeah, I generally find it pointless to try and second-guess the producers. Doesn't accomplish anything.  :/



> I guess they plan to leave the Summer's ( pun intended) alone until Cable shows up for Apocalypse.....



I'm vaguely fascinated to find out how exactly they plan to handle that knot.



> During an interview this past week, Patrick Stewart was talking about a take they did in which he says  the reason why Wolverine is going back is that he forgot to turn off the gas 35 years ago.  I hope they include that on the DVD along with other takes of that line.



That'd be awesome.

I just saw the movie this afternoon. I liked it, good movie, no big complaints, but...just didn't really get the pulse pounding.


----------



## trappedslider (May 25, 2014)

Nellisir said:


> I'm vaguely fascinated to find out how exactly they plan to handle that knot.



With an educational short before hand lol


----------



## Nellisir (May 25, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> With an educational short before hand lol



OMG, that'd be awesome. Maybe there'll be a flowchart on the back of the tickets or something. Cliff notes at the door.


----------



## Nellisir (May 25, 2014)

Hrm. I just realized, if Azazel is dead in the new timeline (which he ought to be, since he died before 1973), then hypothetically, if he's Nightcrawler's dad and Mystique is the mom (as per the comics, which I realize has no actual weight in the movies)...then Mystique has had a baby in between First Class and DoFP.


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 25, 2014)

Nellisir said:


> Hrm. I just realized, if Azazel is dead in the new timeline (which he ought to be, since he died before 1973), then hypothetically, if he's Nightcrawler's dad and Mystique is the mom (as per the comics, which I realize has no actual weight in the movies)...then Mystique has had a baby in between First Class and DoFP.




Managed to salute the earlier movies, while giving a justly deserved 2-finger V (not for victory) salute to at least one awful one. First decent x-men/mutant movie since X2. Hopefully they stick with the "modern" mutants from now on--don't care for the 1970s class.

Oh, Mr Sinister could have found bits of Scott & Jean's DNA to force-grow a Rachel from it so that she'd be around.  (nerdage)


----------



## tomBitonti (May 25, 2014)

Saw it.  Not much to comment on about the movie itself, but, can someone explain the post-trailer sequence?

Thx!

TomB


----------



## trappedslider (May 25, 2014)

tomBitonti said:


> Saw it.  Not much to comment on about the movie itself, but, can someone explain the post-trailer sequence?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> TomB



http://www.mtv.com/news/1830579/x-men-days-of-future-past-post-credits-scene-spoilers/ a total run down of that bit


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 25, 2014)

Raunalyn said:


> Well, since it's getting such glowing reviews from all of you, I think I might actually have to go see it.



Me, too. But apparently I should close my eyes when the somewhat naked Jennifer Lawrence is on screen.


----------



## Aries_Omega (May 25, 2014)

*I Liked It (WARNING SPOILERS FOR A FEW MOVIES)*

I have seen all the X-Men movies and followed the comics in the 90's. I saw this movie over the weekend and liked it. I liked how the tied the old franchise up with this one using time travel that is low on the cheese scale. Time travel in general as a deus ex machina is always a bad idea, but this scored low marks IMHO on bad ideas. The idea that Shadowcat/Kitty Pryde can send the consciousness of folks back I accept as a "power stunt"...not a normal use of the power but with some finagling and practice doable. Kinda like a character is a speedster and can vibrate their fingers fast enough to shatter class. Not what the power was designed for but doable.

So I went with my wife and kids (age 12 and 15) over the weekend who all three are only familiar with the X-Men through movies and cartoons. All in all yes...the plot holes were kinda big but I liked the on the face value. I figured it would have the X-Men and other characters from Marvel, but not be a carbon copy of a comic. Hate to say it but in the 90's with all the confusing story lines that you had to purchase other comics to follow, alternate covers, using "it was a dream" and other crap that got me out of comic books. The approach in movies I feel is going to work for a mass audience and get them to want to know more about the characters in question.

I liked the nods to the older franchise and how they showed off some "lesser known characters" aka ones that muggles would know like Warpath, Bishop and Blink. My daughter caught the reference to Magneto being Peter/Quicksilver's father...she turned to me and whispered "did he meet his Dad and not know it?" The camera panned to Quicksilver holding a small girl...little sister looking kid and he asked "are those the same twins that were locked up in Winter Soldier? They are seeing the tie ins to each movie which is good I feel.

Is it the comic book X-Men we know? No it isn't. But for those of us who didn't follow the comics, it's good, engaging and will open the door for those folks to explore the genre. I hope that the movies continue to have tie ins to each other, so you know they are all in the same universe...

 Wolverine having coffee and a cigar, reading the Daily Bugle...perhaps commenting about this "dare devil idiot" 
 Ice Man, Rogue and Colossus talk smack that they could take on Tony Stark in a friendly match and elaborating how they would while the others explain why that doesn't work.
 Storm comments that even though she controls weather it might be a fight to wrestle it from Thor to Professor X...should he go rogue.
 Professor X being called to Congress and asked about these so called "Asgardians" and if Thor isn't just a Mutant with delusions of godhood.
 Black Widow saying something smart ass and sarcastic to Nick Fury about about Canadian secret agents named after woodland creatures.
 Spiderman reads an article about Moon Knight and makes a joke of "someone has been reading too many dark detective comics". I dunno...might piss of DC comics too much.
 Someone scolding a child to appreciate their brussell sprouts and to be lucky they have food...unlike "those starving children in Wakanda".

My wish list is that any references to comics books, comics in pop culture and all in movies or TV shows for Marvel is to DC Comics and other non-Marvel properties. You'd hear comments like "hot blondes with short skirts are Tony Starks Krytponite" and how Moon Knight is "a badly costumed Batman with a fascination with ancient Egypt...I mean who wears white at night to hide?"

Likewise in DC stuff I'd love to see the Marvel universe used the same way as in I dunno..."I wonder if the Hulk isn't actually Superman pissed off with Kyrptonite poisoning...hmmm" or Robin asking Batman if he could take on Captain America.

I know it wouldn't happen...but still one can only hope some kind of reciprocal agreement can be worked out someday.


----------



## WayneLigon (May 25, 2014)

I really liked it, especially Quicksilver's (who has already been picked up for the next movie with much larger role) sequence and the continuing rift between Xavier and Eric. The fascinating aspect about their entire 'thing' is that both of them are right and both of them are wrong, and I think they captured that very well. The thing that pleased me most, though, was the ending.


----------



## Lhorgrim (May 25, 2014)

TarionzCousin said:


> Me, too. But apparently I should close my eyes when the somewhat naked Jennifer Lawrence is on screen.




If it helps, I read an interview of Jennifer Lawrence that explained that for this movie they used a body suit and makeup instead of just body makeup and strategic latex.  She said it reduced her time in the makeup trailer considerably.


----------



## trappedslider (May 25, 2014)

Aries_Omega said:


> The camera panned to Quicksilver holding a small girl...little sister looking kid and he asked "are those the same twins that were locked up in Winter Soldier? They are seeing the tie ins to each movie which is good I feel.




There's no official word on who it is but based on a cut scene in which Quicksilver and the little girl's mom tells her to "go up and bug your sister," it maybe  Lorna Dane AKA Polaris (given Pietro and Wanda are twins and Polaris is only their half-sister, probably the latter).


----------



## wwanno (May 25, 2014)

Aries_Omega said:


> are those the same twins that were locked up in Winter Soldier?




No they are not. Those were Northstar and Aurora (Jean-Paul and Jeanne-Marie Beaubier), members of Alpha Flight.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 26, 2014)

wwanno said:


> No they are not. Those were Northstar and Aurora (Jean-Paul and Jeanne-Marie Beaubier), members of Alpha Flight.



In the Winter Soldiers those are indeed Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Nellisir (May 26, 2014)

wwanno said:


> No they are not. Those were Northstar and Aurora (Jean-Paul and Jeanne-Marie Beaubier), members of Alpha Flight.



I agree with Goldomark; that was Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch. Northstar and Aurora are mutants and not affiliated with the Avengers, so I would strongly doubt Marvel Studios can use them, even if there was any reason to.

That said, do you have any evidence that says otherwise? I've never even heard a mention of Northstar and Aurora in Captain America, but you seemed pretty certain.


----------



## bone_naga (May 26, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Stay until the end of the credits for a bonus scene.



I hate you for saying that. Everyone in the theater was pretty happy with the movie overall and a lot of people clapped at the end (something I never really understood, it's not like the actors or director or anyone can hear you). About half the theater stayed for the post-credits scene, myself included because I was under the impression that it would be worth the wait, and once that scene rolled you could just feel the "WTF" attitude of the crowd. 

We waited through the credits just to see SyFy channel level CGI (in other words, absolutely terrible) and a quick glimpse of a villain that we already knew (at least if you've been paying any attention to the X-Men in the news) was coming?

But the rest of the movie was good. The last time I went back and watched the first X-Men movie I thought to myself "How did I once think that this was a good movie?" Granted, I was a teenager when I first saw it, but still.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 26, 2014)

bone_naga said:


> I hate you for saying that. Everyone in the theater was pretty happy with the movie overall and a lot of people clapped at the end (something I never really understood, it's not like the actors or director or anyone can hear you). About half the theater stayed for the post-credits scene, myself included because I was under the impression that it would be worth the wait, and once that scene rolled you could just feel the "WTF" attitude of the crowd.
> 
> We waited through the credits just to see SyFy channel level CGI (in other words, absolutely terrible) and a quick glimpse of a villain that we already knew (at least if you've been paying any attention to the X-Men in the news) was coming?



Turn in your geek card!


----------



## wwanno (May 26, 2014)

Nellisir said:


> I agree with Goldomark; that was Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch. Northstar and Aurora are mutants and not affiliated with the Avengers, so I would strongly doubt Marvel Studios can use them, even if there was any reason to.
> 
> That said, do you have any evidence that says otherwise? I've never even heard a mention of Northstar and Aurora in Captain America, but you seemed pretty certain.




Nope, whe I first saw them I recognized them as the two canadians and I was pretty sure of it, but I based my statment only on their look. So I guess I was wrong


----------



## Aries_Omega (May 26, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> There's no official word on who it is but based on a cut scene in which Quicksilver and the little girl's mom tells her to "go up and bug your sister," it maybe  Lorna Dane AKA Polaris (given Pietro and Wanda are twins and Polaris is only their half-sister, probably the latter).






wwanno said:


> No they are not. Those were Northstar and Aurora (Jean-Paul and Jeanne-Marie Beaubier), members of Alpha Flight.






goldomark said:


> In the Winter Soldiers those are indeed Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch.




Very good points for both. That could have been someone other than Wanda. In Winter Soldier if COULD Northstar and Aurora but I do remember reading also that it was Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch. In either case I am excited. IF it does turn out to be a tie in with Alpha Flight...who would play who? My vote is NOT Peter Dinklage for Puck. Not that I don't like him but he will be Dr. Trask for now on in my head.


----------



## trappedslider (May 26, 2014)

Aries_Omega said:


> Very good points for both. That could have been someone other than Wanda. In Winter Soldier if COULD Northstar and Aurora but I do remember reading also that it was Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch. In either case I am excited. IF it does turn out to be a tie in with Alpha Flight...who would play who? My vote is NOT Peter Dinklage for Puck. Not that I don't like him but he will be Dr. Trask for now on in my head.




It's not a set up for Alpha Flight...my comment was just about the little girl in XDoFP...not the one seen in Avengers who has been identified by everyone connected with the MCU as being Scarlet Witch in a tease for the next Avengers movie.


----------



## trappedslider (May 26, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Managed to salute the earlier movies, while giving a justly deserved 2-finger V (not for victory) salute to at least one awful one. First decent x-men/mutant movie since X2. Hopefully they stick with the "modern" mutants from now on--don't care for the 1970s class.
> )




Well i have bad news for you X-Men: Days of Future Past writer, Simon Kinberg revealed that Bryan Singer will return to direct X-Men: Apocalypse. Also that the original cast will also be involved although the 'First Class' cast will be the primary focus.


----------

